# At Ko Olina in Hale Nai'a - UNBELIEVABLE!



## thinze3 (Jul 5, 2009)

We arrived late yesterday, and when we did, boy were we surprised. They had put us up in a room on the eighth floor, front and center of the Hale Nai'a buidling. To keep it simple, all I can say is that both the room and view were both UNBELIEVABLE! Looking straight out of our window and balcony, was the sun was starting to set over the water - WOW! Can you tell I'm excited?  

Our room is the nicest Marriott we have ever stayed in to date. It smells like new and appears to have just opened to public use. It's large, roomy and is decorated beautifully - even has granite window sills. Our room is a dedicated 2BR, as are most rooms (not all) in this half of the new Nai'a tower. Dedidcated 2BR's typically have a little bit better layout IMO.

MY DD's arrived about 4 hours before us, and Marriott treated them like gold while the room was getting ready. We (wife and I) have yet to even walk the grounds, but plan to spend the enitere day here. Anyhow, it's early, as I am still on Houston time. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucky you! What a great way to start your vacation! I have sent my firends to Ko Olina but I have yet to stay there myself. Hopefully next year...


----------



## ginsun88 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Gotta love it!*

Wow, Terry.  You scored big time. 

What did you use to exchange and when was it confirmed?

We are going next month and would appreciate pics of the new pool area and your room, especially MBR and sitting room.

Enjoy!
Grace


----------



## NWL (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm glad everything worked out with DDs arriving early.  Looks like your vacation is off to a great start.  Have a wonderful time!

Cheers!


----------



## Latravel (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow!  What a view!  Enjoy your wonderful vacation!


----------



## applegirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Fantastic pictures Terry!  I'm so glad you have such an awesome view.  That really does enhance a vacation, or so it's always been a big deal for me.  I love the pictures of the pool area.  That is so dramatic being right next to the water like that.  I hope you keep the pictures coming!  Between you and DeniseM's trip reports and pics, I'm enjoying my faux Hawaii vacations!

Janna


----------



## NJDave (Jul 5, 2009)

Great view Terry! 

It is better than our view since we are further from the ocean and don't have as nice of a pool view.  We are in the Moana building on the 6th floor.  

Initially, we had the refinery view.  I was surprised to have that view since I thought those were the island view units.  I had put in a request for for Nai'a, but the would not put us in Nai'a since we have a lock off unit (code ZZAA which is a 2 bedroom lockoff ocean view).


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow Terry, very impressive room! Enjoy your week and a wonderful resort! 

I have an exchange coming up at Ko'Olina and called to request the new building. They said I have a 2 bedroom lock-off unit (ZZAA) so I likely won't get it. There is only 1 lock-off 2 bedroom unit per floor in the new building, all the rest are dedicated 2 bedroom units.

I've stayed in the original building many times and never had a bad view. I've been in the 2nd building twice, once facing the ocean and the other time looking at the golf course. It's a great resort regardless of where your unit is located!


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 5, 2009)

Arriving on the 10th can't wait.  We requested the main building (where check in is)  Do you recommend we change the request?  We have a 2 bedroom plus a studio unit.  Requested they be next to each other.  We have ocean views.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 5, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> Arriving on the 10th can't wait.  We requested the main building (where check in is)  Do you recommend we change the request?  We have a 2 bedroom plus a studio unit.  Requested they be next to each other.  We have ocean views.



NO. Room assignments are probably already done for next weekend. I do believe that Naia would give a better view and location, but you will be just fine if you get an OV unit in Kona.

Here is a layout of the resort.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 6, 2009)

Terry,

Take a walk just a little past the JW Marriott along the beach (the path is on the beach side of the hotel) and you can see the original Hawaiian lagoons that the beaches were created after. Wish I was there. Have a great time and keep posting your comments.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2009)

FANTASTIC Terry!!!!! 
We did the North Shore today - it was spectacular. I posted a few pics on the Hawaii board. How crowded are the pools? (not that I come to Hawaii for pools - but HGVC is horribly crowded - though it may be better after the July 4th weekend is up - there are hotels here at this resort , too, with LOTS of locals for the holiday)


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 6, 2009)

cp73 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Take a walk just a little past the JW Marriott along the beach (the path is on the beach side of the hotel) and you can see the original Hawaiian lagoons that the beaches were created after. Wish I was there. Have a great time and keep posting your comments.



We did that this morning, brite and early. We met a couple heading our for their morning wake-me-up snorkle. Wow, I wish I had their energy. 




Zac495 said:


> FANTASTIC Terry!!!!!
> We did the North Shore today - it was spectacular. I posted a few pics on the Hawaii board. How crowded are the pools? (not that I come to Hawaii for pools - but HGVC is horribly crowded - though it may be better after the July 4th weekend is up - there are hotels here at this resort , too, with LOTS of locals for the holiday)




Glad you had fun. We'll be doing that in a couple of days.  Today, all we did was veg at the resort. Cooked burgers on the pit for lunch and then headed back into town this evening to eat dinner at Thai Kitchen.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 6, 2009)

*I am Jealous*

I must tell you that I am jealous that I am not in Hawaii having the same fun you are at Ko Olina. I love it there. 

I did not go this year trying to get two weeks in Hawaii next year as I am exchanging my Ko Olina this year for Maui next year so I can get two weeks one in Ko Olina and one in Maui Napili Towers. I hope the wait will be worth it. From reading your posts, it will be well worth the wait. 

Enjoy. I always do.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 6, 2009)

gvdelizo said:


> Wow, Terry.  You scored big time.
> What did you use to exchange and when was it confirmed?
> 
> We are going next month and would appreciate pics of the new pool area and your room, especially MBR and sitting room.
> ...



You hit on something. Our MBR does not have the sitting room like I have seen in other Ko Olina photos. It just has a nice desk, similar to what I believe are being placed in the older exising units as they are being renovated.

We exchanged Legends Edge last July. The new pool is GREAT, but a little young for my 3 DD's who are 14 - 21years of age. The new bar is nice too.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> We arrived late yesterday, and when we did, boy were we surprised. They had put us up in a room on the eighth floor, front and center of the Hale Nai'a buidling. To keep it simple, all I can say is that both the room and view were both UNBELIEVABLE! Looking straight out of our window and balcony, was the sun was starting to set over the water - *WOW! Can you tell I'm excited?  *
> 
> Our room is the nicest Marriott we have ever stayed in to date. It smells like new and appears to have just opened to public use. It's large, roomy and is decorated beautifully - even has granite window sills. Our room is a dedicated 2BR, as are most rooms (not all) in this half of the new Nai'a tower. Dedidcated 2BR's typically have a little bit better layout IMO.
> 
> MY DD's arrived about 4 hours before us, and Marriott treated them like gold while the room was getting ready. We (wife and I) have yet to even walk the grounds, but plan to spend the enitere day here. Anyhow, it's early, as I am still on Houston time. I'll keep you updated.


Yes, I can tell that you are excited about the fantastic view you have, Terry.     That really enhances a vacation as you can sit on your balcony with a cup of coffee or breakfast early in the morning and again for cocktails when the sun is setting or any other time of the day if you like to relax a day.  We prefer it so much better than sitting at the pool in line with so many other people who are trying to get a tan.

We much prefer the ocean too over a swimming pool but we were here once when tiny little jellyfish were everywhere and we were told not to go in the ocean.  The guard showed them to us in a jar and you could hardly see them but they seem to have a nasty sting.  We have never experienced that once in Maui yet and don't know if they have them there or not.


----------



## ldanna (Jul 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> We exchanged Legends Edge last July. The new pool is GREAT, but a little young for my 3 DD's who are 14 - 21years of age. The new bar is nice too.



First of all, enjoy your view, it's spetacular!!!

Second, I may be the only but I think a platinum week at Legends Edge is a great trader (if you have a week reserve during the first part of the platinum season). And it's also part of the Florida Club. I hope I will end up buying one for me.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great pictures!!!  I can't wait as we'll be there in November.

What did you mean by a different room layout?  Are the new towers different from the old towers in layout?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Updated photos*

A view of the natural lagoons Chris talks about above.











DD's on the USS Missouri with the USS Arizona Memorial in the background.






Sunset on the new Hale Nai'a tower at Ko Olina.







PS - I will reduce the size of the photos later tonight if the internet speeds up.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jul 7, 2009)

Terry, will you please take a picture from the other side of the new tower?  We have a 2BR penthouse, non-lockoff mountain view which the resort says has some marina views.

Looks like your DDs are enjoying themselves.

Just beyond the natural lagoons is Paradise Cove.  They have a really nice luau if your family is wanting to go to one.  After the show, the performers all stick around for pictures near the entrance.  DS had his picture taken with the fire dancer, DD had hers taken with the male hula dancers, and DH with the wahine dancers.   

Aloha,
Grace


----------



## cp73 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep those are the lagoons. Glad to see you found them. Great pictures and beautiful girls!!! I wish I was there with mine!!!


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 9, 2009)

We did North Shore yesterday. Great fun at Dole Plantation and then on to Turtle Beach for a photo op. Some idiot found a GIANT turtle in the water and lifted him out so his wife could take a picture.  

We then spent the rest of the afternoon at Waimea Bay beach park. OMG it was great! Beautiful water, beach & waves that we haven't had at Ko Olina. Two of the DD's enjoyed jumping off the 20' cliff.   After that it was dinner at Hale'iwa Joes next to the harbour.

I'll post pictures as soon as I can. All I had was the large digital camera with no way to upload yet.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 9, 2009)

It is truly a great place - way nicer than the HGVC where we're staying (in my opinion) - less crowded. We had a blast meeting Terry, his awesome wife and girls, and DAve and his awesome wife and daughter. We got all the girls to do cheerleading/gymnastic tricks for us, but we had to pay Zoe. LOL.

Here we are




and


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pictures, Ellen and Terry. Isn't it nice to meet other TUGgers while on vacation?

Terry, was this your first visit to Oahu? It is a beautiful island with so much variety and we like Waikiki Beach for a few days too so we try to stop there on our way to or back from Maui.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 9, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> It is truly a great place - way nicer than the HGVC where we're staying (in my opinion) - less crowded.



That's why I usually go in January.


----------



## ldanna (Jul 10, 2009)

Zac495 said:


>



I wish I was there to sign the TUG flag! Maybe sometime and somewhere else!!

You folks have a great time!


----------



## applegirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures Terry and Ellen!  So fun to meet other TUGgers.  Wish I was there with you all but at least I can pretend with your great pictures.  The natural lagoon looks great!  I can picture my kids scrambling all over it.

We will definitely have to visit Ko'Olina someday.  Looks like a beautiful resort.

Janna


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2009)

gvdelizo said:


> Terry, will you please take a picture from the other side of the new tower?  We have a 2BR penthouse, non-lockoff mountain view which the resort says has some marina views.
> 
> Looks like your DDs are enjoying themselves.
> 
> ...



I snapped this picture with my phone on the way out.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Great pictures, Ellen and Terry. Isn't it nice to meet other TUGgers while on vacation?
> 
> Terry, was this your first visit to Oahu? It is a beautiful island with so much variety and we like Waikiki Beach for a few days too so we try to stop there on our way to or back from Maui.





Yes it was my first visit to Oahu. We are now in Maui chilling at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas. I am starting to fall for this place here as well - very much so.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2009)

A few views from my balcony here at WKORV.

Straight out.





Right.





Far right.





Left.





At first glance, it seems that the Westin is a little more service orieneted than Marriott. It is almost a crime to carry your own bags here (so we haven't). The grounds are very nice. The unit is great. I love the beach. Life is tough.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 12, 2009)

We are at the Maui Ocean Club now.  

They put us on the top floor in the Molikai builidng.  It has a nice view of Molikai and Lanai and the sunsets.

We like this so much better than Ko Olina.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jul 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I snapped this picture with my phone on the way out.



Thanks Terry.

I paid a retrade fee this week for an ocean view in the new building.   

Same question for you on Maui, what did you use to trade and when were you confirmed?

What a magical trip for you and your fam..  :whoopie: 

Grace


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> A few views from my balcony here at WKORV.
> 
> Straight out.
> 
> ...


  Wow you got a great ROOM!!!  I'm jealous... enjoy your week.  I haven't been home in a long time there.  I'm shooting for 2010 if I don't rent it... LOL....


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Yes it was my first visit to Oahu. We are now in Maui chilling at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas. I am starting to fall for this place here as well - very much so.


You are spoiled with your beautiful views.  Did you see Ellen's view? She did well too. It's fun to follow your trips. I wished we were there but we will be next March again. Looking forward to the trip is half the fun but you are there right now and that's even better.  Have fun!


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2009)

gvdelizo said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> I paid a retrade fee this week for an ocean view in the new building.
> Same question for you on Maui, what did you use to trade and when were you confirmed?
> ...



Glad you got the upgrade.  
We traded our Waiohai with another Tugger to get into WKORV. It's about the only way to get in during prime times of the year unless you own Starwood. However, an employee told me that this year many outsiders are getting in because of the economy. She said that it is giving people (outside owners) a  semi-false pretense that they can continue trading in here even during prime season.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Today we went to the Marriott and spent some time there - jet skis etc.. We saw Dave and his family again - boy does he have a nice family.   We ended the afternoon on the beach outside of the Sheraton - very busy. We swam with a HUGE turtle, while the older kids jumped off of Black Rock.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 13, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Today we went to the Marriott and spent some time there - jet skis etc.. We saw Dave and his family again - boy does he have a nice family.   We ended the afternoon on the beach outside of the Sheraton - very busy. We swam with a HUGE turtle, while the older kids jumped off of Black Rock.



Thanks Terry for the kind words. You have a great family too.  I have to say that everyone that we have met from TUG over the years has been very nice.  It was funny that before we met, your daughter was chasing after the raft in the ocean for my daughter. 

There was a turtle in front of Blackrock again today that we swam with.


----------



## icydog (Jul 14, 2009)

These posts are what timesharing is about. What wonderful vacations in HI you are all having. And those pictures, they are so beautiful. The pictures of the WKORV look like a picture postcard. The Marriott Ko Olina has the most incredible views as well. I am so jealous but the trip to HI from NJ is SOO long. If I go it will be first class. Oh well, I could plan two weeks in 2010 now couldn't I. I have a ton of Marriott Reward Points to use for airfare.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here's an update.*

Yesterday we rented bikes and went up to the Haleakala crater. The weather got so bad we stopped at mile 18, just at little ways past the lookout. We then hopped on bikes and headed down - switching off drivers. WOW! What an adrenaline rush. We finished out the day shopping and dining in Pai'a. Best part of our entire trip so far.

Today we went to Molokini for snorkeling and to snuba. Then we ventured over toward Waimea to snorkle/snuba with turtles. A couple of the kids free dived to swim beneath one of the arches about 12-16' beneath the surface. Another great trip and another fantastic day in paradise.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 16, 2009)

Let's see if this works.  I attached the view from the Marriott Maui Ocean Club.

We are in the Molokai building.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 16, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Yesterday we rented bikes and went up to the Haleakala crater. The weather got so bad we stopped at mile 18, just at little ways past the lookout. We then hopped on bikes and headed down - switching off drivers. WOW! What an adrenaline rush. We finished out the day shopping and dining in Pai'a. Best part of our entire trip so far.
> 
> Today we went to Molokini for snorkeling and to snuba. Then we ventured over toward Waimea to snorkle/snuba with turtles. A couple of the kids free dived to swim beneath one of the arches about 12-16' beneath the surface. Another great trip and another fantastic day in paradise.




Where did snorkel in Wailea?  Was it by the Prince Hotel? There have been turtles out by Black Rock but we were thinking about making the trip to Wailea.

We were at Haleakala yesterday as well.  It was such a clear day that you could see the Big Island.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 16, 2009)

NJDave said:


> Where did snorkel in Wailea?  Was it by the Prince Hotel? There have been turtles out by Black Rock but we were thinking about making the trip to Wailea.
> 
> We were at Haleakala yesterday as well.  It was such a clear day that you could see the Big Island.



Over by Makena Bay, which is east of Molikini.


----------

